# Folgers Simply Smooth coffee...



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

I love coffee but it upsets my stomach almost every time. So when this new coffee came out that's supposed to be smooth and good on the stomach I had to try it. It still has caffiene which I know can cause problems all on it's own but I have definately noticed a difference on the harshness of it. It really is smooth and doesn't upset my stomach at all. The caffiene still makes me jittery but if you can't live without coffee I think this is the one for IBS-D sufferers. Has anyone else tried this yet??


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I saw the commercial and keep checking the store, but no luck so far. I will definately try it. I am very excited about this. When my IBS isn't out of control I go to coffee shops often, but lately that's out of the question, so this may be the thing I need.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi, At my grocery (Kroger) they carry both regular and decaf of the Simply Smooth by Folgers. Speak to the manager of your grocery store about stocking the decaf too.


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

I know decaff is still %3 caffeinated so it's not %100 safe but I'm going to get decaf next just to find out if it makes a big difference in how I react to it. Wonder if it'll taste any different. Haven't had a lot of experience with decaf.


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by jzhopeful:I saw the commercial and keep checking the store, but no luck so far. I will definately try it. I am very excited about this. When my IBS isn't out of control I go to coffee shops often, but lately that's out of the question, so this may be the thing I need.


They didn't have it at the smaller grocery store near our house but I'm sure a larger chain will carry it. Hope it helps!


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I went to the largest chain around and they still don't have it.


----------



## 14737 (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you ever tried "Pero?" It's got a taste just like coffee (and, believe me, I'm picky!) but is made of grains. It's sold in most markets.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

Go to folgers.com and they have a product locator feature.


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry that you can't find it. Maybe it's not as popular as I thought. Thanks for the product locator idea! Never heard of Pero but if I see it I'll definately give it a try.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think I've just seen ads for that recently, so I'm guessing it is a newer product?They often stage the release of new products. They will release it in a few cities or in one or two regions to see how it sells before gearing up manufacturing for nationwide distribution.K.


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes, it's brand new. Probably just came out in big cities first. San Antonio qualifies! lol!


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I checked the folgers site and they have it at Target of all places. So I will have to get some next time I am on that side of town.


----------



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

Try Yerba Mate instead.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

They have it at Albertson's and Fred Meyer (Pacific NW region). It's $4.89 for 11.5 oz. The taste is okay


----------



## 17574 (Jun 29, 2006)

I saw the comercial for the new coffee, and thought how great it was because I know many ibs people cannot tolerate coffee. As for me, I am ok with it, thank goodness!! However I cannot tolerate decaf-rips my stomach up. I also drink a lot of iced tea. I cannot drink milk or most juice products. Des


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, I still have a lot of days I can't tolerate caffiene period so that would disqualify even decaf. Why do you suppose decaf bothers you so much?


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just so you know the Folgers Simply Smooth says on the label that it is 99.7% caffine free. So, it has 0.3% caffine. I don't know if that would be a problem for you or not.


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by snowbrdgrl:Just so you know the Folgers Simply Smooth says on the label that it is 99.7% caffine free. So, it has 0.3% caffine. I don't know if that would be a problem for you or not.


You must mean the decaf coffee. I'm sure that little bit of caffeine wouldn't bother me. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry, yes that's the decaf. I have tried the FSS and it is alright. I drank a big mug of it and had no problems. I did this for a few days in a row then... I got too excited and I drank a few mugs in one day - not good. I felt sick to my stomach and had some intestinal problems. I have some trouble with caffine (more so with jitteriness than stomach I think), but I also have problems with coffee in general hurting my stomach. So for me I can drink FSS decaf, but I'm going to have to only drink one mug and not day after day.I guess you will just have to try it. I hope it works fine for you!


----------



## 21437 (Aug 7, 2006)

Lol! Yeah, I guess the 3 mugs might get to you a little even if you don't have IBS! At least we're blessed enough to even have the option of "smooth" coffee. God bless technology!


----------

